# A few recent photos :)



## john185k (Mar 14, 2006)

Haven't been around the forum for a number of months after enjoying blasting the impreza on the dirt roads for most of the year, however after recently acquiring a fairly mint mk2 Golf Gti 16v, i will be around alot more frequently.

Here is my other hobby, photo taking!! :driver:

Taken last weekend...









































































And a few other recent ones from the 11000 photos i have taken this year.. low success rate!
































































As I say, loads more but I wont bore you further... Will get some car shots up soon.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

quality photography is never boring:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice stuff :thumb:

like some of those a LOT


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

S500 said:


> quality photography is never boring:thumb:


Ditto that! Are you on Flickr?


----------



## john185k (Mar 14, 2006)

aye 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnirvineimages/


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice shots ..what camera you got, I'll be amazed if its not a Dslr (especially with shots 2 & 4)


----------



## john185k (Mar 14, 2006)

Yep an SLR, only a fairly basic 400d Canon however. Have had it since March and love it to bits however hope to upgrade some time soon.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

john185k said:


> Yep an SLR, only a fairly basic 400d Canon however. Have had it since March and love it to bits however hope to upgrade some time soon.


Nowt wrong with Canons mate.. I used to have a 300D (few year ago) now a 40D, the pics are amazing compared to the wifes Sony Compact and that is a top of the range job


----------



## john185k (Mar 14, 2006)

Hoping to purchase a 5d mk2. Used a 40d a few times and they are excellent bodies!


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

john185k said:


> aye
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnirvineimages/


Added.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

john185k said:


> Hoping to purchase a 5d mk2.


Had a look and handle of a 5d mk2 last week whilst in Fixation getting my 20d cleaned, thought I'd treat myself til I saw the price tag:doublesho


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

FAntastic Photos, really like them and they are well executed :thumb:


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

john185k said:


> Hoping to purchase a 5d mk2. Used a 40d a few times and they are excellent bodies!


ooh you must have money .....


----------



## virtual (Apr 7, 2008)

Beautiful shots, love all of them!


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

wow! What a stunning set of pics! love your work.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Great shots!

I've got the 400D too, but can't get pics like that! :lol:

What lens do you use?


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Faultless, where is this

I wish I was as skilled as you :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Superb photos :thumb: Stunning scenery too.


----------



## Liam (Nov 22, 2008)

good photos, love the big wheel one


----------



## john185k (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks very much guys.

The most recent pics, from near Glencoe in the Highlands, and the wheel shot are taken with a sigma 10-20mm wide lens. The rest are with the standard kit lens.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Stunning...:thumb:


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

wow all of those photos are great  got some really stunning landscapes


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

beautiful!!

any PS jobbies here ?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

john185k said:


> Thanks very much guys.
> 
> The most recent pics, from near Glencoe in the Highlands, and the wheel shot are taken with a sigma 10-20mm wide lens. The rest are with the standard kit lens.


How are you finding the Sigma? Any Quality issues etc? Easy to use? Also, where did you buy it, and roughly what £ - it's one i'm looking into at the moment, either this, or the Canon 10-22mm.

Thanks


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow, this is very impressive work! I'd love to have access to landscapes like that, especially during the winter.


----------



## john185k (Mar 14, 2006)

beardboy said:


> How are you finding the Sigma? Any Quality issues etc? Easy to use? Also, where did you buy it, and roughly what £ - it's one i'm looking into at the moment, either this, or the Canon 10-22mm.
> 
> Thanks


The sigma is a great lens, no issues really. Its not a lens you can snap away on tho, takes a while to learn its characteristics.

Few more 









































































And a bit of playing about


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

ive been lokign to get a Sigma 10 -20 but they are pretty £££ 

again just love the photos you have put up makes me want to go into some moutains and ramble around and try and find some views like that  defo inspired by these photos


----------



## john185k (Mar 14, 2006)

They go for about £310 - still alot of money but nothing compared to the 70-200mm IS L lens i am saving for at well over a grand... worth it tho


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

Where was this taken??? :speechles


----------



## john185k (Mar 14, 2006)

OCDMike said:


> Where was this taken??? :speechles


your home town from the location you've posted. 

Regards

j


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

And a bit of playing about








[/QUOTE]



john185k said:


> The sigma is a great lens, no issues really. Its not a lens you can snap away on tho, takes a while to learn its characteristics.
> 
> Few more
> 
> ...


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

john185k said:


> your home town from the location you've posted.
> 
> Regards
> 
> j


Thought so lol :thumb:


----------

